# Next Device



## J.P (21/4/16)

Hi there!, 

So I had a Twisp for 3 month`s got me of them stinkies, then I got a SUBVOD but now I need more power. Which full kits would you recommend? I have been looking and my considerations would be;

- Pico 75W
- Subtank mini
- VTC mini

Or which mod + tank would you recommend? Crown + KB200 or so? For now I do not want to build coils or worry about batteries exploding.

Also would like some decent clouds!

Reactions: Like 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Silent Echo (21/4/16)

Well done on getting off the cigarettes. What type of budget are you looking at for the new gear? Lots of options available.


----------



## WARMACHINE (21/4/16)

VTC Mini, or Cuboid (Dual) or RX200

Toptank, is a great starter tank

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Cespian (21/4/16)

If your budget allows, I would suggest VTC Mini Mod with a Kangertech Subtank or Toptank. If you would prefer to buy as a set, go for the Toptank kit (IMO).

Took me a long while to part with my Subtank... nifty little thing.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## J.P (21/4/16)

I have no budget but have spent a pretty penny in the last 4 months , want something that will keep me satisfied for a while


----------



## Stosta (21/4/16)

Go with the topbox kit! I have the Subox Mini (the one before the Topbox), a Kbox 200W with a Crius, and a Cuboid... If I could only keep one it would be my little Subox. It is a big step up from the Subvod, but small enough to put in your pocket and carry around, to me it's a no-brainer.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## stevie g (21/4/16)

Pico is a damn cool device. The Melo tank it comes with can take a variety of coils and the coils support higher wattage than the kanger coils. 

Source: I own one

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee (21/4/16)

I'm with @Sprint on the Pico, the 0.3 ohm coils for that little Melo really rock. On the other hand I do love my VTC Minis, solid dependable and most of all very comfortable to use and easy to carry, if you're getting a fully packaged kit then look for one with the Cubis tank, the Ego One and Tron tanks aren't awesome.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## stevie g (21/4/16)

FYI Pico and Vtc mini use same electronics.


----------



## BumbleBee (21/4/16)

Sprint said:


> FYI Pico and Vtc mini use same electronics.


But the VTC has such a sexy screen, and you can put your own logo on 

Soon we'll be able to play games on it too, can't do that with an RX200

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Arno "NoxFord" Steyn (21/4/16)

Hey JP I myself moved from a twisp and borrowed devices to a iStick Pico a few weeks ago and so far I am loving it I have rebuilt my Billow and my Magma and they both run perfectly fine on the Pico (though the Magma has a longer 510 so careful not to sink your pin if your going to do this)

I would really recommend the Pico since the Melo III mini tank it comes with really performs for me and even if you move on to a bigger mod at some point this little Pico is small enough to make most of my friends drool as its so tiny for your everyday carry mod.

Hope my input helps you make a decision on what mod you untimely go for either way let us now where you end up and what you think

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Byron (21/4/16)

Get both and blame it on the bunny

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Lord Vetinari (21/4/16)

J.P said:


> I have no budget but have spent a pretty penny in the last 4 months , want something that will keep me satisfied for a while


Then dont screw about. Gemini RTA and a Cuboid. Griffin and a Cuboid. Moradin RTA and a Cuboid... 

The building isnt all that tough at all. 
Otherwise a Target tank. Them ceramic coils last forevvvvaaaaaaa... and a Cuboid.


----------



## Lord Vetinari (21/4/16)

BumbleBee said:


> But the VTC has such a sexy screen, and you can put your own logo on
> 
> Soon we'll be able to play games on it too, can't do that with an RX200


Dude. Xbox one or PS4... mods and games.. idk


----------



## stevie g (21/4/16)

Lord Vetinari said:


> Then dont screw about. Gemini RTA and a Cuboid. Griffin and a Cuboid. Moradin RTA and a Cuboid...
> 
> The building isnt all that tough at all.
> Otherwise a Target tank. Them ceramic coils last forevvvvaaaaaaa... and a Cuboid.


slapped a moradin on my pico, what a sick tank.


----------



## J.P (21/4/16)

Thank you all for the awesome responses but still I can`t decide. The Pico seems nice and small but so is the Toptank, most reviews so far stated that the Kanger has awesome flavor. Since I am going to use the Subvod for daily vape it would perhaps make sense to go for the Toptank since I can use the coils on both devices. Still I am not sure, decisions decision

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## OnePowerfulCorsa (21/4/16)

I have the Pico and it's nice but the tank is too small and you have to constantly fill. Go with the top tank.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stevie g (21/4/16)

Can you believe EU regulations will make the pico tank the maximum capacity allowed to be sold. Poor Europeans. 

I'm wondering how they will enforce this if you have an existing higher capacity tank, will there be atomizer inspectors?!. EU politics stink.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Byron (21/4/16)

You could get just the Pico mod and a Toptank mini. I see vapeclub sells the Pico mod separately.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## J.P (21/4/16)

That might work, I can just buy the Pico mod which is upgrade capable and use my Toptank nano for now, and later perhaps get the Crown\Toptank mini which I have been eyeing. Thanks allot for the much appreciated input. I will check in with some feedback after my purchase. 
</decided>

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## J.P (21/4/16)

Which vendors provide free shipping if such exist?


----------



## Lord Vetinari (21/4/16)

Sprint said:


> slapped a moradin on my pico, what a sick tank.


I was going to get one but then I saw the Twisted Messes RDA... saving some more. I want that dripper. It is soooooo sick. A grand tho shoh. But I am getting one. 

I dont think I will get another RTA. They have become soooo thirsty. I save on juice by vaping the Tsunami all day. Griffin and Gemini... glug glug glug bottle gone.


----------



## stevie g (22/4/16)

J.P said:


> That might work, I can just buy the Pico mod which is upgrade capable and use my Toptank nano for now, and later perhaps get the Crown\Toptank mini which I have been eyeing. Thanks allot for the much appreciated input. I will check in with some feedback after my purchase.
> </decided>


let me throw a spanner in the works... I wouldn't recommend the Crown on a Pico. The balance will be out and your mod will look funny. Like a big head on a small body. The pico is better suited to compact aomizers like a Goblin Mini, Moradin or Diablo Mini.

The Crown is an imposing tank and would need something a bit larger to keep the ratio balanced.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## J.P (22/4/16)

Thanks for the info, does anyone know if the VTC mini support Kanger SSOC coils?

Now I need to choose between the VTC Mini or the Pico, I will use my Kanger Toptank nano for now.


----------



## Stosta (22/4/16)

J.P said:


> Thanks for the info, does anyone know if the VTC mini support Kanger SSOC coils?
> 
> Now I need to choose between the VTC Mini or the Pico, I will use my Kanger Toptank nano for now.


That would be a really good combo, the VTC Mini, with SSOC coils in the Toptank. Completely compatible!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lord Vetinari (22/4/16)

J.P said:


> Thanks for the info, does anyone know if the VTC mini support Kanger SSOC coils?
> 
> Now I need to choose between the VTC Mini or the Pico, I will use my Kanger Toptank nano for now.


No problemo there all stock coils will run no hassles.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cespian (22/4/16)

J.P said:


> Thanks for the info, does anyone know if the VTC mini support Kanger SSOC coils?
> 
> Now I need to choose between the VTC Mini or the Pico, I will use my Kanger Toptank nano for now.



Yes. SSOCC can be used in both TC (temp control) and normal (wattage) mode. Both the Pico and the VTC supports Stainless Steel (and all resistance wire we currently use for vaping). IMO (and as explained to me by fellow vapers) the Pico has the same features as the VTC but just in a compact form. The plus of the VTC is that stunning screen.


----------



## Stosta (22/4/16)

J.P said:


> Which vendors provide free shipping if such exist?


Vapers Corner do free shipping. You can check with the other vendors though, some of them will ship for free if you spend over a certain amount.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Stosta (22/4/16)

Cespian said:


> Yes. SSOCC can be used in both TC (temp control) and normal (wattage) mode. Both the Pico and the VTC supports Stainless Steel (and all resistance wire we currently use for vaping). IMO (and as explained to me by fellow vapers) the Pico has the same features as the VTC but just in a compact form. The plus of the VTC is that stunning screen.


Don't forget that Kangertech are stupid when it comes to naming their products. The SS refers to the casing of the coil and not the wire, therefore SSOCC coils are available in Nichrome, Nickel, Stainless Steel, and Kanthal. But I believe the Mini VTC does have modes for all of these. If you have the nano tank I'm assuming they are kanthal which is not for TC, just have to check what the coils say.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Cespian (22/4/16)

Stosta said:


> Don't forget that Kangertech are stupid when it comes to naming their products. The SS refers to the casing of the coil and not the wire, therefore SSOCC coils are available in Nichrome, Nickel, Stainless Steel, and Kanthal. But I believe the Mini VTC does have modes for all of these. If you have the nano tank I'm assuming they are kanthal which is not for TC, just have to check what the coils say.



Whoops. Thanks. I RBA'd only with the Subtank, and the one time I bought SSOCC's, they were stainless steel wire (pink rubber grommets). Sorry for misleading.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Clouder (22/4/16)

Evic VTC!!!!!!!!


----------



## J.P (22/4/16)

Thanks man I would not have know, that was bound to create confusion;

http://www.vaporauthority.com/blogs...up-the-confusion-about-the-kanger-ssocc-coils

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## J.P (22/4/16)

Does this mean if I use the Kanger SSOCC 0.5 NC coil I will not be able to use the mod higher than 30W?


----------



## Chezzig (22/4/16)

J.P said:


> That might work, I can just buy the Pico mod which is upgrade capable and use my Toptank nano for now, and later perhaps get the Crown\Toptank mini which I have been eyeing. Thanks allot for the much appreciated input. I will check in with some feedback after my purchase.
> </decided>


 VTC Mini and a Top Tank .. Sorted  I have two of these Combos

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## J.P (22/4/16)

Awesome, thanks for the pic


----------



## Stosta (22/4/16)

J.P said:


> Does this mean if I use the Kanger SSOCC 0.5 NC coil I will not be able to use the mod higher than 30W?


Hoping someone else can validate the following as I am not 100% sure on it... As far as I understand it you can't use a NC (Nickel?) coil in VW mode, but only in Temperature control mode set to handle that type of wire. Only Stainless Steel and Kanthal can be used in power modes (adjustable wattage). If the VTC Mini has a TC mode for Nickel (I don't own one, but with all the updates it gets I assume it must do) then you can still use those coils, but only in that mode.


----------



## Silver (22/4/16)

Sorry to throw a spanner in the OCD works

But does the latest TopTank Mini still have a gap on the VTC Mini?

When I put my Subtank Mini (predecessor to Toptank) on my VTC Mini and fasten it down, there is a little gap and it doesn't sit flush. Drives me nuts. So I have been driving the SubTank Mini with the trusty iStick50 - which doesn't have a visible gap.

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## NewOobY (22/4/16)

maybe consider getting the vaporesso target tank, I mean if you looking for great flavor that is.


----------



## J.P (22/4/16)

It is hard to make a final decision sooooo many options, I want a decent amount of clouds with excellent taste.


----------



## Silver (22/4/16)

J.P said:


> It is hard to make a final decision sooooo many options, I want a decent amount of clouds with excellent taste.



Hi @J.P 
What type of juices do you like?
Fruity Menthols? Or Desserty richer/sweeter juices?

Also, do you like your vapes "crisp and sharp" or more "mellowed and rounded"

Or as @method1 once helped me to describe in sound terminology - more treble or more midrange?


----------



## J.P (22/4/16)

Hi,

What type of juices do you like? Liking the Rye4 Cream at the moment so I would go with "Desserty richer/sweeter juices"

Also, do you like your vapes: I would go with "mellowed and rounded"


----------



## Silver (22/4/16)

J.P said:


> Hi,
> 
> What type of juices do you like? Liking the Rye4 Cream at the moment so I would go with "Desserty richer/sweeter juices"
> 
> Also, do you like your vapes: I would go with "mellowed and rounded"



Ok - thats great

What I have found is that the SubTank Mini and presumably the TopTank Mini (which is a very popular and reliable device) is a good allrounder. I think it "softens" the flavour slightly which makes it good in my opinion for the sweeter desserty type juices. Seems very well rounded flavour wise. I think you will get lots of good flavour and vaping out of it. The nice thing with the SubTank/TopTank is you can use commercial coils and later on build your own with the supplied RBA base.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## J.P (22/4/16)

I was leaning to the Kanger aslo for the tank, after some reading up and video`s. The Kanger mod`s has issues picking up the correct coil the first time, should I rather go for another mod?


----------



## Zahz (23/4/16)

BumbleBee said:


> But the VTC has such a sexy screen, and you can put your own logo on
> 
> Soon we'll be able to play games on it too, can't do that with an RX200


I think Pac-man will be a good starter game on the Evic lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee (23/4/16)

Zahz said:


> I think Pac-man will be a good starter game on the Evic lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No way, I suck at pac-man, Tetris I can do 

.... or Doom even

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zahz (24/4/16)

BumbleBee said:


> No way, I suck at pac-man, Tetris I can do
> 
> .... or Doom even


Iv seen a space invader one 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## blujeenz (24/4/16)

BumbleBee said:


> No way, I suck at pac-man


Maybe Snake then?
or even ping pong.. 


> If old school Nokia games are more your speed, Bánk also claims to have a working version of Snake.


http://thenextweb.com/shareables/20...ed-his-ecig-to-play-a-flappy-bird-clone/#gref

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## J.P (24/4/16)

Update, For now I can only get the Topbox mini starter kit and the Pico kit locally


----------



## J.P (24/4/16)

Also if I can get the VTC mini would my Toptank nano job with the kanger SSOCC NC coils (Ni chrome)? On the coil it indicates 15-60w.


----------



## BumbleBee (24/4/16)

J.P said:


> Also if I can get the VTC mini would my Toptank nano job with the kanger SSOCC NC coils (Ni chrome)? On the coil it indicates 15-60w.


Yeah, it will job just fine


----------



## J.P (24/4/16)

Awesome, thanks for the info, still not 100% sure on my decision From all of the advise I will stay with the Kanger tanks, just difficult to make a call on the mod.


----------



## BumbleBee (24/4/16)

J.P said:


> Awesome, thanks for the info, still not 100% sure on my decision From all of the advise I will stay with the Kanger tanks, just difficult to make a call on the mod.


All these mods are great, at the end of the day it's all up to personal preference, get the one that speaks to you


----------



## J.P (24/4/16)

I have a Subvod currently, they all speak to me lol

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Yagya (24/4/16)

Can u suggest looking at the cubiid mini and the smok tvf4 and pack of coils
.5ohm coils will do at lower wattage.
That would be the smaller mod in the pic..80W and has build-in battery.
It ticks all the boxes for me. I've had it a few days now and can almost say its as good as the vtc but deff looks better with the stainless steel.


----------



## J.P (24/4/16)

Mod looks nice, preferably I want to stay with the Kanger tanks for now


----------



## acorn (24/4/16)

J.P said:


> Mod looks nice, preferably I want to stay with the Kanger tanks for now





Pico and OBS Crius recommended, also love my toptank mini.

Sent from my E5633 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## J.P (24/4/16)

After much research I have found that the Evic VTC mini and the Pico is pretty much the same device except that the VTC has an awesome screen. Kanger mod`s have their issues so not considering those. 

Final decision will be the Pico mod with the Kanger tank for now. 

Thank all of you for the much appreciated input. I am learning allot from this forum.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kamiel (24/4/16)

I don't know if the Wismec Presa TC is still available but I still maintain that it's better than the VTC mini for it's form factor (they're basically the same underneath.) Pair it with any of the tanks mentioned.


----------



## MoneymanVape (24/4/16)

I would say rather save money and buy like rx200 or cuboid or something decent. Sound to me like if you buy a nother 1 bat mod your are most likely gonna want to upgrade again. Rather do your homework ask lots of q and youtube save uo and buy a decent mod atleast..... then go for decent tanks or drippers. Oh and ps dont forget to budget in DECENT safe batterys and a decent safe charger!!! Take your time dont rush dont wast


----------



## MoneymanVape (24/4/16)

Besides the vts mini and cuboid are almost the same size. I would go 2 or 3 bat mod once and then your settled for a long time


----------



## MoneymanVape (24/4/16)

J.P said:


> Which vendors provide free shipping if such exist?


Vapours corner
this HTML class. Value is http://www.vaperscor.co.za. and there prices are not to bad


----------



## J.P (24/4/16)

Thanks man I have been researching for the last 2 weeks or so, I do not believe I will go higher than 60W for now since I am still new to vaping and also I chain vape. My SO is a bit skeptical about me doing the custom builds with the higher wattage mods. Regarding safe batteries, would you suggest the LG HG2 18650 for the Pico?


----------



## WARMACHINE (24/4/16)

Silver said:


> Sorry to throw a spanner in the OCD works
> 
> But does the latest TopTank Mini still have a gap on the VTC Mini?
> 
> When I put my Subtank Mini (predecessor to Toptank) on my VTC Mini and fasten it down, there is a little gap and it doesn't sit flush. Drives me nuts. So I have been driving the SubTank Mini with the trusty iStick50 - which doesn't have a visible gap.


I have a VTC mini and 3 x subtanks, tried them all out. No gap.

@Silver, i think you have dropped your mod one too many times

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## WARMACHINE (24/4/16)

MoneymanVape said:


> Vapours corner
> this HTML class. Value is http://www.vaperscor.co.za. and there prices are not to bad


http://www.vaperscorner.co.za/

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MoneymanVape (24/4/16)

We


J.P said:


> Thanks man I have been researching for the last 2 weeks or so, I do not believe I will go higher than 60W for now since I am still new to vaping and also I chain vape. My SO is a bit skeptical about me doing the custom builds with the higher wattage mods. Regarding safe batteries, would you suggest the LG HG2 18650 for the Pico?[/QUOTE
> Well dude. Im also new to vaping and well i started with a twisp and went straight to a cuboid. If you gonna vape alot go bigger. Building your own coil is realy realy easy. Its not to say you have to do crazy builds. Alot of guys just to simple single coils or twisted or parallel. It takes like a min to mak a coil. Will be much cheaper and dont have to wait and order coils all the time + maybe pay shipping. Yes lg or Samsung are the safest bat atm as far i know. Efast also not to bad. Just dont buy no name battery. Just remember you device has safety features. So if the ohms is to low or to high the mod wil stop you


----------



## J.P (4/5/16)

Finally went with the VTC using my Kanger Toptank nano. Vaping like a machine

Thanks again for the input.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## Robert Howes (4/5/16)

Not a bad choice at all. Hope you get many happy trouble free vapes out of it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kamiel (4/5/16)

Ordered one of these Movkin Disguisers from overseas. I reckon it's the mod I've been searching for.... but I'll report back if/when it gets here.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Cespian (4/5/16)

Kamiel said:


> Ordered one of these Movkin Disguisers from overseas. I reckon it's the mod I've been searching for.... but I'll report back if/when it gets here.



Looks like a Rolo and Nebox made a baby.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kamiel (4/5/16)

Cespian said:


> Looks like a Rolo and Nebox made a baby.


Exactly. 

But I can pop any tank (up to 25mm I believe) into it, and it even has an addon that allows you to place tanks on the top of the device. Also, it pushes out a cool 150w (far more capacity than I'm known to vape on), it takes two batteries, and it has Tungsten coil support. Lot's of options and for under $50 on 3fvape.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cespian (4/5/16)

Kamiel said:


> Exactly.
> 
> But I can pop any tank (up to 25mm I believe) into it, and it even has an addon that allows you to place tanks on the top of the device. Also, it pushes out a cool 150w (far more capacity than I'm known to vape on), it takes two batteries, and it has Tungsten coil support. Lot's of options and for under $50 on 3fvape.



Nice! Sounds very interesting. Im gonna stick to my mech journey for now, but please give us a write up when it arrives... would love to hear how it performs.


----------



## Kamiel (4/5/16)

Cespian said:


> Nice! Sounds very interesting. Im gonna stick to my mech journey for now, but please give us a write up when it arrives... would love to hear how it performs.


You will be the first to hear from me when I get it. I can't wait actually. Been looking for a nicely powered internal tank device since I first saw the Railmod.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------

